# Hacer compatible modelo Pspice con Proteus



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Saludos, compañeros del foro,
Estoy tratando de agregar el modelo de un panel fotovoltaico a Proteus, al comienzo rechazaba el modelo al parecer por no ser compatible prospice (de proteus) con pspice.
Sin embargo después de algunas modificaciones he logrado que reconozca el modelo, pero me arroja una valor NaN al simular tensión en el nodo 401 y 404

***************************************************** 
*            GENERATOR_BEH.LIB                                     * 
*                                                                    * 
**************************************************** 
*BEHAVIOURAL MODEL OF A PV GENERATOR  
*    INPUT PARAMETERS:,AM1.5 JSCMR,AM1.5 21,AM1.5 5 
*     AM1.5 15.6,AM1.5 0.32, CURRENT TEMP COEFF.,VOLTAGE TEMP.COEFF, 
*    47, REFERENCE TEMPERATURE 


*    NODES 
*     (400)    REFERENCE 
*    (401) INTERNAL NODE 
*    (402) INPUT, IRRADIANCE 
*    (403)    INPUT, AMBIENT TEMPERATURE 
*    (404) OUTPUT 
*    (405)    OUTPUT, (VOLTAGE) VALUE=SHORT CIRCUIT CURRENT(A) AT  
*    IRRADIANCE AND TEMPERATURE 
*    (406)    OUTPUT, OPEN CIRCUIT VOLTAGE AT IRRADIANCE ANDTEMPERATURE 
*    (407) OUTPUT, (VOLTAGE) VALUE=CELL OPERATING TEMPERATURE(ºC) 
*    (408) OUTPUT, MPP CURRENT 
*    (409) OUTPUT, MPP VOLTAGE 

.subckt generator_beh 400 401 402 403 404 405 406 407


girrad 400 401 value={v(402)/1000*(5*0.37+5*0.13e-3*(v(407)-25))} 

eiscm 405 400 value={v(402)/1000*(0.37+0.13e-3*(v(407)-25))} 
evocm 406 400 value={(21-0.1*(v(407)-25)+8.66e-5*(v(407)+273)*ln(v(405)/(0.37)))} 

etcell 407 400 value={v(403)+(47-20)/800*v(402)} 

gidiode 401 400 value={5*v(405)/(exp(v(406)/(2.86e-3*(v(407)+273)))-1)*(exp(v(401)/(8e-3*(v(407)+273)))-1)}

rsg 401 404 {2/5*((21/(0.37)-5/(pwr(0.37,2)*(21/(33*0.0258)-log((21/(33*0.0258))+0.72))/(1+21/(33*0.0258)))))} 

.ends generator_beh

Si ven en la linea que dice gidiode, la cual modela una fuente de corriente controlada por tension, este valor depende de la tension en el nodo 401, para probar he reemplazado, por valores constantes aproximados al resultado y alli si se obtienen valores coherentes.

No se si es un problema de convergencia, ya que al medir corriente (con el amperimetro al nodo 400) en el nodo 401 este si da el valor correcto 


Por favor, si alguien que me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema.

el modelo original se encuentra en este link, pero esta hecho para pspice
http://esf.upc.es/esf/4/files/generator_beh.lib.zip

Saludos, cordiales.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, en la simulacion he puesto una resitencia a  la salida del nodo 401 que como dije esta conectada una fuente de corriente controlada por tension, y he asignado un valor de condicion inicial, y ahora ya converge aunque no me permite trabajar del todo bien, ademas los valores si bien son mas cercanos, no son del todo exactos.
Este es un esquema de lo que deseo simular.

Los nodos 408 y 409, los he suprimido ya que no eran del todo necesarios, y para calcularlos se hacia uso de sentencias no compatibles.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Por alguna razon, no funciona haciendo un dc sweep, pero en el dominio del tiempo si parece estar correcto, lo he probado enviando un voltaje de rampa y graficando la corriente (lo mismo que haria en un dc sweep), y se obtiene la tipica forma de corriente de un panel


----------

